

Patent Bill Viewed as Bailout for a Law Firm - felipemnoa
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/08/business/patent-bill-could-save-a-law-firm-millions.html

======
watchandwait
Also known as "The Dog Ate My Homework Act"

Exhibit A of the widespread pay-to-play corruption in Washington, D.C.

